
The last thing America needs from Trump's infrastructure plan is more roads - bandrami
http://www.slate.com/articles/business/metropolis/2017/04/the_last_thing_america_needs_from_trump_s_infrastructure_plan_is_more_roads.html
======
Neliquat
Unpopular opinion: I live in rural USA. I sure would love a paved road. Living
on a dirt road is an economic net negative for the community. My cars, mail
trucks, etc. dont last as long, not to mention it has to be graded every time
it rains hard. Some road improvement is absolutely worth it.

However, I must admit, most roads go in at a loss. And without reguard for
future cost of maint. It seems like there is a lot of good to do here but only
if managed well. We can only hope the brightest offer their suggestions and
effort, even to an administration they may dislike.

~~~
bandrami
The depressing conclusion of people like Charles Marohn[1] is hard to get
around: if the full cost of living outside of major urban centers were
actually being born by the people who lived there, very few people could
afford to live outside of major urban centers.

1: [https://www.strongtowns.org/journal/2017/1/9/the-real-
reason...](https://www.strongtowns.org/journal/2017/1/9/the-real-reason-your-
city-has-no-money)

------
cody8295
I stopped reading at

"Not only should we not be building more roads, we shouldn’t necessarily be
repairing the ones we have."

I live in northwest Connecticut and I will not stand for this nonsense. Our
roads are awful, and need to be repaired and. Unavoidable potholes, dangerous
erosion, these are things that not only cause vehicular deaths but also
severely decrease the lifetime of automobiles.

You can tell whoever wrote this article probably doesn't commute in their own
car that they have to repair every 6 months because of shitty roads.

